# Chinese medicines



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got some pills the other day to help with a problem I've been having, the pills are also prescribed for a condition I do not have (according to specialists) anyway I wanted to know just what it is I might be taking, so can anyone help or point me in the right direction.

see photo of label below


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The last and only time I was given Chinese medicine, it contained a large quantity of poison. 

I stopped taking it and felt better.

Ray.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry kev I can't help you...It's all Chinese to me :roll: :lol:


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have been using a Chinese Herbal Doctor rather than my GP for the last 12 years ver successfully.

Dr Shen in Sutton is also on a Department of Health working committee for herbal medicine and is spearheading a registration scheme for herbalists in this country in conjunction with the DH

If you contact her on 020 8643 4222 on monday I am sure that she will be happy to advise (following you sending her an email of the label)

Hope this helps


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

It's a well known medicine for people who have suffered a charisma bypass, should be safe for you to continue the treatment 8)


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*Chinese translation*

I think


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Chinese translation*



aguilas389 said:


> I think


Some people have got far to much time on their hands


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Is OTC the initials for One Touch Cream? I think you ask a partner to apply to the affected part to relieve the ailment. Or so someone told me. Not that I've ever used any such remedies myself in any way whatsoever you understand.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kev

I think it may translate to 

Bu Pi Yi Chang Wan 

Which is a herbal containing 
Radix Astragali 15%,
Radix Codonopsis 15%,
Radix Paeoniae Alba 15%,
Radix Angelicae Sinensis 15%,
Rhizom Atractylodis Macrocephalae 10%,
Radix Saposhnikoviae 10%,
Rhizoma Zingiberis 10%,
Radix Glycyrrhizae Preparata 10%.


Used to Strengthen the digestion system, balance good bacteria and reduce inflammations, Colitis etc.

Mike

P.S OTC = Over the counter .... that's the way to do it ( as Mr Punch would say) :lol:

and no I don't take Chinese medicines, I don't take any medicines :wink: except some red liquid made out of fermented grape juice :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Mike,

It's good to know there is at least one person who can understand this very difficult language.

I have to ask though how you knew.

Kev.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kev

Sometimes it is not what you know but who you know that matters.

To find the answer I used this friend .... a guy I know called 
 搜索引擎


:wink:

Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Now you got me intrigued, but there are apparently 80,000 characters, so what did you search on, otc brings up a few, but I didn't find a match.

Kev.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

8 tablets 2-3 times a day. Sure is a lot of tablets!

www.topherb.co.uk/13_Bu-Pi-Yi-Chang-Wan.html


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Now you got me intrigued, but there are apparently 80,000 characters, so what did you search on, otc brings up a few, but I didn't find a match.
> 
> Kev.


Hi Kev

When you latch on, it is so patently obvious :wink:

If the penny does not drop now ...I will be back with the secret.

Mike


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Chinese translation*



aguilas389 said:


> I think


Brilliant! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayc said:


> 8 tablets 2-3 times a day. Sure is a lot of tablets!
> 
> www.topherb.co.uk/13_Bu-Pi-Yi-Chang-Wan.html


Ta for the link Ray, but it's actually 60 (sixty per day)

Kev.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Bloomin 'eck Kev ...it's not the tablets that are doing you good it is all the water that you are drinking swallowing them all 8O

What ever you do don't jump up and down or you will sound like a kiddies rattle.

Anyway I promised to tell you how I searched....

Click here <<<<


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OOH that is so annoying, I googled the other number then got side tracked.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've found the very one even down to the bottle. (white one)

Pill for Invigorating Spleen and Intestines (06/11/2005)
The product is composed of specific prescriptions and made of genuine medicines, and prepared by conventional processing and modern techniques. It's well-known both in China and abroad owning to its marked curative effects.

The composition of the pill is based on the clinical practice and the theory of traditional Chinese medicine and the cooperation of many medical units. Aiming at the therapeutic requirements, the researchers of our factory apply advanced techniques and new technological processes for the preparation of the pills.

The new preparation composed of two components which are dissolvable in the stomach and the intestines respectively, and is a pioneer product in the country. The product has been appraised by specialists as one patented drug of high effectiveness and quality. The pills consist of two layers.

The ingredients of the outer layer dissolve in the stomach, which can invigorate the middle "Jiao", benefit vital energy, strengthen the spleen, warm the yang, promote the generation of blood and enhance the body's resistance as a whole. The ingredients of the inner layer dissolve in the intestines, which can raise the medicinal concentration in the intestines, and exert a prompt action of anti-diarrhoea, homoeostasis analgesia, tissue regeneration and swelling subsidence.

The pharmacological research shows that the pills can increase the body's tolerance, relieve spasms, counteract inflammation, stop bleeding, promote microcirculation and thus improve the nutrient supply of tissues and tissue repair of the intestines.

It is safe and proven by pharmacological research. Actions & indications: Invigorating the middle-warmer, nourishing qi, strengthening the spleen and stomach, anti-diarrhoea with astringents, alleviating pain, stopping bleeding, promoting tissue regeneration and relieving swelling. Indicated for various kinds of diarrhoea during deficiency of the spleen such as chronic colitis, ulcerative colitis, irritable colon and yang-deficiency type constipation.

Administration: For oral use, 6g three times daily, decreased accordingly for children and increased for serious cases, or under the direction of physicians. 30 days constitute a course of treatment and generally 2 to 3 courses are necessary. Precautions: Contraindicated for those with asthenia-heat in the gastro-intestine, common cold and fever. During the period of administration, avoid eating raw cold, pungent and oily foods. Certificate no.: Guo Yao Zhun Zi Z44022627 Patent application no.: 87106202X Standard:	CP GPC

6g by weight is approx 30 tiny pills of about 5mm spheres this dosage reccomends 3 times a day so 90 or so, but it does seem a bit excessive to me too. £15 a bottle too

I need to look further into it, the other picture not the white one, seems to be a similar product, and cheaper, but I'm not sure it's difficult to make out the writing, but is the one that Mike found yesterday Bu Pi Yi Chang Wan

Any thoughts?

Kev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Be careful Kev, they are not to be taken oraly.


Dave p :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

